# Wedding planning - 16000 km between families



## skipperydoo (Nov 11, 2011)

I posted this already in another place here in the forum, I am not sure what the best place for this post is.

My SO and I want to get married. We live in Australia. The problem is our Families are almost literally at opposite ends of the earth and speak different languages. We've run through a few different ideas: 

- Two small weddings 
- An engagement party in One country and wedding in the other A
- wedding in the middle (ridiculous but we're racking our brains) 
- Get married at the marriage office and then have a party, head off to the other country for a party and then honey moon. 

They're all a compromise but that's part and parcel with our relationship. If you have married someone from another country we would love to know how you pulled it off and whether you would change anything.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey there,
We have done it yet, but my fiancee and I are planning to have wedding parties in both countries (Oz and US). We will speak our vows at both to celebrate our love and commitment with friends and family in each place, but will officially get certificates signed in just one place. We have also considered holding a very private ceremony with just the two of us and a celebrant, then incorporate wedding parties in each location into a honey moon trip. 
Let me know what you decide to do!
Cheers!


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Have a Registry Marriage ceremony in Australia with lots of quality video.
Then travel to each others families and have a big party at each location with the video running on a big screen. 

You can play this video at every anniversary as well.......

Good luck.


----------

